# Re-enable onboard video (for 3 monitors)



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

I've got a HP Compaq dc5800 Microtower with a dual-port ATI HD3400 graphics card.

My 2 monitors work great through the graphics card but windows wont pick up the onboard at the same time, and in fact it must be disabled at a lower level as boot-up shows on the other 2 but not the one plugged into on-board.

I've looked through the bios (v1.55) and can't find any way of re-enabling it. 
Any Ideas?

Thanks, 

Leigh


----------



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

bumpity bump


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

the option to enable the on-board video is always in the BIOS, if the manufacturer gives you that option. Which if you don't see it, then HP has removed that option from the BIOS.

Two things you can do, one is to update the BIOS, maybe they put the option back in. or get a second video card if you have an open slot. If no open slot and you really really want to use 3 monitors, then you'd have to get a card that can handle 3 or 4 monitors.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what motherboard is in your pc but my compaq has the M2N68-LA (Narra5) motherboard and I'm using an ati hd4550 512 meg video card. Under the motherboard specs sheet they said this about the video


> Video graphics Integrated graphics using nVidia GeForce 6150SE
> Also supports PCI Express x16 graphics cards*
> 
> 
> ...


Do a search on your pc and find out the the motherboard spec sheet says, you can use everest to find the info on the motherboard if you find there are more then one to choose from.


----------

